# very early preflower questions



## jamie419 (May 25, 2015)

I m not new to growing by any means but I have a newbie question. Pre flowers appeared last night and there not fully developed they appear female long and thin calx looking but no pistils yet. So I guess my question is how.long from the first appearance of pre flower should pistils shoot. I watch my babies closely being indoor and my experience lays out doors where I'm away for long periods.                          

First second and third rule of growing is patients


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2015)

you sure it's a calyx?  not just a .. stipula you're looking at  *i think they call em? the long green things at each node (the "long and thin" made me think this)
 or a male?

pistils should shoot with the calyx.. i don't recall seeing just a calyx.. unless it was a mis ID'd male? :huh:

not much help, sorry.  as you say patience.. time will reveal all 



how old are they? (and you've grown from seed before, right?)


----------



## jamie419 (May 25, 2015)

No its not lol. I've grown from seed many times. I grew up in southern Humboldt county. And there almost 5 weeks its the first of six to show any sex. I plan on mothering them. Thanks for responding.


----------



## jamie419 (May 25, 2015)

My partner is sketchy about photos with all the NSA spying going on. I've done journals here in the past and really enjoyed the experience with no ramifications from john Q law I'll attempt snapping a photo and posting ASAP


----------

